# pl2303 only 19200 baudrate working

## kbielicki

Hello,

I'm trying to communicate with TV over RS232 using PL2303 usb to

serial adapter.

I've to set baudrate to 9600 and when i do "stty 9600 < /dev/ttyUSB0"

I've got no errors but I can't communicate.

I've connected old Win95 laptop to TV and succesfully controlled TV

using ProcomPlus.

When I've connected my linux box (with pl2303) to Win95 laptop set

baudrate on both to 9600 and sent text from linux (echo "test" > /dev/

ttyUSB0) Laptop shows unreadable chars.

But when I've changed baudrate on laptop to 19200 everything is ok.

I suppose that ttyUSB0 has default 19200 baud and stty nor minicom,

pyserial etc. cannot change it to other value.

I've no messages in dmesg corresponding baudrate change.

I'm using vanilla kernel 2.6.31.1

----------

## kbielicki

bump

----------

